# .dmg file



## Paul C (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi guys, I am running OS 9.2 and I've downloaded a .dmg file.

Can I still open it


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 12, 2003)

Gee, I wonder what that could be????  You're taking a chance anyway with the 'quality legal downloads' from a carracho server, so why are you even asking the question? jump in with both feet!


----------



## Paul C (Jan 12, 2003)

K, thanks for the help delta!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 17, 2003)

.dmg is a device image.  It is used mainly in OS X and is similar to disk image.


----------



## Paul C (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks Cheryl, Just bought OS X Jaguar which should be here on Monday


----------



## JohnnyX12 (Feb 1, 2003)

"Gee, I wonder what that could be????  You're taking a chance anyway with the 'quality legal downloads' from a carracho server, so why are you even asking the question? jump in with both feet!"

That is awfully presumptuous don't you think?  Apple tends to have a lot of there files in DMG too, I wonder if they got it off of carracho<gasp>.  It sounds like delta has a problem with his conscience.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey JohnnyX12, I was just responding to the ORIGINAL post, before it was nicely edited, about a Carracho download. User had a question about installing the download software, not a great leap to conclude he wanted to install a down-load 10.2. That info is now conveniently missing


----------



## Paul C (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes at first I did mention I had downloaded 10.2 from Carracho but what you didn't know was that I had ordered OS X and that the 10.2 file was an upgrade so don't make remarks before you don't know all the facts because Carracho does have legal files on there, a** 

Besides Delta I'm sure your an angel and all your software is 100% legal! like JohnnyX12 said I think you have a guilty conscience


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 2, 2003)

Paul, 

Once you get OS X installed, you will be able to open the file and upgrade.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't want to disappoint anyone, but I do admit to not being perfect, only forgiven. But this thread took a Turn that I was not intending, and I apologize for that. There are a lot of selections available for download through Carracho servers that are not really intended for public release, I leaped (incorrectly) to assume that you had a file which would update your pre-Jaguar Mac OS to a version of Jaguar, which would not be a strictly legal free download. My only mistake here was thinking that downloaded software from Carracho servers can come from a variety of sources, some of which may be 'non-reliable'. Then I expressed a personal opinion about using said software. If you don't agree with that, then I plead guilty.


----------



## Paul C (Feb 2, 2003)

Cheryl: thanks I've upgrade now that I've installed my OS X

Delta: no probs man, I just think you got the wrong idea but it's cool, thanks dude!!


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 2, 2003)

And the hand shake was witnessed.


----------

